# No More Lurking For Me



## azdan (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all.  As my handle implies, my name is Dan and I'm from Arizona.  I'm 60 years old and looking to last at least 30 more.  I have been impressed with the wealth of knowledge and experience possessed by the members of this community.  My primary goal is to reduce my body fat %.  Currently 220lb @ 32%.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*azdan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome "Dan"  , Bit soppriz'd by you'r Age!!!  But Good to hear/See
men in that "League" are Workingout Too.
Good Luck with the BF%.
And WELCOME 2 the Board/Forum.
DV.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Good to have you! I wish you well on that 30 more years and know it can be accomplished!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

welcome ole skool! i pray im blessed to hit 60 and wish you the best on the next 30!


----------



## azdan (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome everyone.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

SHeez.. with reading up for 2 years you should be the dam pope of weight lifting by now.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 23, 2010)

*Good Pointe!!!*



ceazur said:


> SHeez.. with reading up for 2 years you should be the dam pope of weight lifting by now.


Yeps. Good Pointe,
Ps Nice Observation,Well Study'ed 
"Respect"
DV.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

azdan said:


> Hello all.  As my handle implies, my name is Dan and I'm from Arizona.  I'm 60 years old and looking to last at least 30 more.  I have been impressed with the wealth of knowledge and experience possessed by the members of this community.  My primary goal is to reduce my body fat %.  Currently 220lb @ 32%.



Welcome to *IronMag*, Dan.

That's my primary goal as well. My bf is probably around 20%. The waist has got to go!

Create a training journal in the Online Journal section (if you have an interest) and share your approach. I'm following a keto diet to shave some inches off the gut and reduce my bf.
*
Online Journals - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums*

Again, _welcome!_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

ceazur said:


> pope of weight lifting



Perhaps some of you have heard of "the mayor of bodybuilding"? No reason there shouldn't be a "pope of weight lifting," too.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 24, 2010)

*DAM that FAT.*



Curt James said:


> Welcome to *IronMag*, Dan.
> 
> That's my primary goal as well. My bf is probably around 20%. The waist has got to go!


 
Same here,my BF 15-18%.
It's STUBBORN as Hell That BF. Damn' It'
But we will NEVER give up.
Must Fight Against It' for EVER!!!!!
 No Less !!!!#%?¤#!!

DV.


----------

